# What kind of flat screen TV do you own?



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 19, 2015)

With the big game coming up in February 
I'm thinking of buying a new flat screen for the living room.

Any brand you would buy again?
Any brands that really suck?
Just a basic monitor. Doesnt need to be 'smart' or 3D.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 19, 2015)

Bought my father a Vizio Smart TV...he freakin loves it. That was last year, but if I were to buy him one today, I'd get one of those crazy newfangled 4k TV's. The Vizio has a good picture...I did a lot of shopping around and this one was a winner in my book, and then I dragged friends and family to look at a grouping of TV's, and they almost all picked the Vizio for picture quality.

Got him a soundbar this year that bumps up his viewing quality a little bit more.

The Vizio was 120hz, Smart TV, 1080p...The hz rating is the refresh rating I think? I dunno, I think it reduces blur in high paced action scenes, so probably good for a sports fan.

Good luck, happy buying!

PS...get the smart tv, you'll thank me later.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 19, 2015)

50" Panasonic Plasma HD 1080p.


----------



## Doer (Feb 20, 2015)

Really flat, but I don't own it anymore.

I looked at the curved TVs for my new house. SCAM. Right now I have an Internet TV,
27" LED.


----------



## jkstraw79 (Feb 20, 2015)

Just got a nice 65" Ultra 4k Samsung smart tv. Surfing the web while watching my Blackhawks is nice!

Has no edges and the 3D is sweet after a few tokes. 120 Hz reduces blur but thats only useful if the broadcast is offered at this rate, which typically isn't the case. The Oppo 105D Blu-Ray/ headphone amp is killer for any audiophiles, like me, out there. If you can afford this player, you won't be disappointed. Look it up and you'll understand why.


----------



## Doer (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah, I will get a 4K, for sure. It is something I can really see the difference. I remember when HD came out, some people said, "I don't really see the difference." WHA??


----------



## Cannis (Feb 26, 2015)

Epson 6500UB projector shooting a spot of screen goo (paint) 90" across @ 1080p (1920 x1080) and 120hz, maybe about 110" diagonal.


----------

